# How long does it take to know if you pass or fail?



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 9, 2009)

I know the "official" time is like 1-3 business days or something, but it seems like everyone hears the day after if they passed or failed.  I'm taking my exam tomorrow at 12:30.  Does that mean I'll most likely see on Monday at the earliest if I pass or fail?  Don't get me wrong, I know the old tests took like 3 weeks so I'm lucky to be able to find out even that early.  I just want to know what to expect, that's all.  Oh, and I'm taking the basic test, if that matters.

I just took a practice test at EMTB.com and got a 95% so I hope that is at least partially indicative of how I'll do on the NREMT test.


----------



## silver (Jan 9, 2009)

yeh since it is a weekend you probably wont see it till monday at the earliest.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yah, you should get your results on Monday, since you are taking the test on a weekend. My guess would be around 8AM Monday if everything goes right at the National Registry.

I took my test on a business day, within business hours, so I knew 3hrs after I took took it. Which was really nice 

Take Care and Good Luck,


----------



## Explorer127 (Jan 9, 2009)

Usually the next business day..


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, that's what I figured!  I'll just have to keep myself busy all weekend, lol.


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 12, 2009)

So, how did you do?


----------



## IcantThinkofAname (Jan 12, 2009)

> So, how did you do?



Sorry, I forgot I actually started this thread...I passed!!


----------



## tydek07 (Jan 12, 2009)

CONGRATS 

That is a lot off your shoulder, huh'.... now its time to go tackle the paramedic program and tests 

Take Care and Stay Safe,


----------



## burnsmh (Feb 7, 2015)

What is considered a business day? Do they work on Sat?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 7, 2015)

This thread is 6 years old... I don't think any of them are still around.

To your question, no. Traditional business days are M-F. Holidays are not business days either, regardless of the day they land on.


----------



## burnsmh (Feb 7, 2015)

Alright, thanks. So it could be Mon or Tuesday till I hear back.


----------

